# ripped rx no-2 blast or T-90 xplode?



## jackdaddy

Has any one had experience with either of these supps? I have read a lot of positive reviews on them, just wasn't sure if they were a little far fetched..


----------



## jennerrator

never have and never will lol, don't waste my money on that shit


----------



## ECKSRATED

What r they? Preworkouts?


----------



## Assassin32

ECKSRATED said:


> What r they? Preworkouts?



I think they are fireworks, the 4th is right around the corner. Maybe try some Black Cats or some whistling bottle rockets.


----------



## JAXNY

What is it that you are looking for the product to do for you.


----------



## Assassin32

JAXNY said:


> What is it that you are looking for the product to do for you.



Judging by the names, my guess is that he's looking to get diarrhea.


----------



## stonetag

Jenner said:


> never have and never will lol, don't waste my money on that shit


 X2, overhyped crap. God don't get me started!


----------



## jackdaddy

Jenner said:


> never have and never will lol, don't waste my money on that shit



Point taken lol


----------



## JAXNY

well i can tell you by looking at the ingredients which is 1300mg L-arginine. that it is pure shit. and quit a rip off. 1300mg is nothing. the other products that they compare it to such as no explode has almost 3 time more L-arginine in it. .....marketing hype.


----------



## jackdaddy

JAXNY said:


> well i can tell you by looking at the ingredients which is 1300mg L-arginine. that it is pure shit. and quit a rip off. 1300mg is nothing. the other products that they compare it to such as no explode has almost 3 time more L-arginine in it. .....marketing hype.



That's the info I was looking for I had no intentions on buying was just curious if all the hype I was reading were true..you can tell from picnic posted I'm all natural lol


----------

